

Princeton "mind over matter" research - 4 decades of PEAR Lab's findings (video) - idm
http://player.vimeo.com/video/4359545?title=0&byline=0&portrait=0

======
idm
In short: can our minds influence physical systems?

description: "A very brief synopsis of the Princeton Engineering Anomalies
Research laboratory of Princeton University, whose research into mind-matter
interaction forms the foundation of Psyleron Technology. Watch interviews with
key PEAR lab staff, as they explain their experiments, including random event
generators, their findings, and finally some of their implications. This is
footage edited from Aaron Michels' The PEAR Proposition - an 8-hour DVD set
detailing the PEAR laboratory and its discoveries. You can find it on the
Psyleron website."

Project URL: <http://www.princeton.edu/~pear/>

